# That's it .. I QUIT!!!



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

All those miles for a four stop route.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

How many hours was the block?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Randompanzy said:


> How many hours was the block?


2-hours


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You just picked up a bogey. Should've gave it back before you swiped finished.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> You just picked up a bogey. Should've gave it back before you swiped finished.


every route has been like that lately, and you can't give it back to anyone. Seattle controls everything at UCA1 now and whatever route you're assigned is the one you have to take.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> 2-hours


The first problem is you took a 2 hour block. They are always awful to do


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Randompanzy said:


> The first problem is you took a 2 hour block. They are always awful to do


lol what do you mean? I take the 2-hour blocks to get routes because that's where the money is.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> every route has been like that lately, and you can't give it back to anyone. Seattle controls everything at UCA1 now and whatever route you're assigned is the one you have to take.


You still could've left it behind after removing it before you swiped finished.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> You still could've left it behind after removing it before you swiped finished.


and then I would have gotten a nasty email or text from Amazon about not being available to work during my block -- other drivers have been trying that, or have tried trading their route with another driver.

I should have just marked that last one undeliverable and brought it back.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I doubt you'll quit. You're making too good of money to give it all up.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> I doubt you'll quit. You're making too good of money to give it all up.


unless I start getting reserves (not likely), i'm not fishing for shifts anymore. the money is very inconsistent .. when it's good, it's really good and when it's bad, *it's really bad*; this was a 7 stop route with two computers.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh your prime now maybe switch to logistics will be less miles


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

No doubt this gig seems to get more frustrating the longer you do it. Should be the opposite no?!

Trust me.....amazon will have to tighten up the ship if they want to keep drivers around. Everyone is starting to ramp up their delivery offerings and almost all the big players will be doing same day delivery, some have already started including the grocery players like Publix. Some are using 3rd party services like instacart some will do their own. 

Walmart is actually testing letting their employee's make deliveries on their way home. Walmart has an advantage over amazon as every store is a warehouse. They acquired jet.com and it's founder, who was also a very highly respected and high ranking guy. Amazon has already had to adjust their free shipping limit down and now even offer low income households discounts in response mostly to walmarts advances. 

So, they have competition breathing down their necks and a lot of frustrated drivers who will jump ship in a heart beat! They don't show any loyalty so no reason we should. Just like Uber drivers.....I never drove for uber but the animosity towards them is pretty intense and can be felt.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah but Carmen that's an inside baseball perspective -- we still get hordes of people signing up to work for Amazon every time they run a radio ad, and even as much as Uber is hated by drivers and viewed as shady by riders, they still rake in the cash.... and people are still signing up to drive there every day.

I'm not disagreeing with your observations, just the conclusion -- I think there's a lot more broke, desperate, and stupid people out there than anyone wants to admit.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

But amazon has a lot more products than just groceries


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

No doubt right now there are plenty of warm, desperate bodies to replace us flex drivers. But I think for Uber the tide is turning. Everything you hear is negative and most drivers tell people not to do it! Couple that with more competition and they have to make some changes.

It will take some time for amazon to catch up there but what i've noticed is more and more of the new people who sign up, disappear real quick. The numbers don't add up for them, especially those in competitive markets and 3 hour blocks. I also see some change with the "newbie" drivers here........they don't stick around long.

If either of these services has a bunch of drivers with shitty attitudes, it will eventually affect customer service and the bottom line.



nighthawk398 said:


> But amazon has a lot more products than just groceries


 Walmart has both groceries and other goods all of which are within 10 miles of a VERY large portion of the population. When you have these "local" stores offering the same goods as amazon and competitively priced, it will change things. I notice now that I can typically buy things locally at almost the same price as amazon.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

All very good points.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> It will take some time for amazon to catch up there but what i've noticed is more and more of the new people who sign up, disappear real quick. The numbers don't add up for them, especially those in competitive markets and 3 hour blocks. I also see some change with the "newbie" drivers here........they don't stick around long.


I think a lot of people don't realize that Flex = real work, until they start doing it. Suddenly that $18/hr isn't as sparkly. You don't see many fat UPS/Fedex guys, and if you do Flex you won't stay fat for long either, at least if they're logistics blocks. My phone says I get 5-6K steps for a 3 hour block, so a couple back to backs and that's a pretty good activity level for the day. Throw in some hot humid weather now that summer's here, and this old boy is getting paid to get fit.

(or dead)


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> I think a lot of people don't realize that Flex = real work, until they start doing it.


haha this is so true, i'm really skinny and not very strong, so I struggle with some of the Prime Now orders, but there are also a ton of overweight drivers at our warehouse and I have no idea how they don't struggle with some of the deliveries; specifically the cases and cases of water that someone wants you to bring to the top floor with no elevator.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> All those miles for a four stop route.


Did you quit? What s next?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> Did you quit? What s next?


I'm in coding school now, so i'm just trying to focus on that & get through it.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I'm in coding school now, so i'm just trying to focus on that & get through it.


I think you are smart and wise! Wish you best!


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> I think you are smart and wise! Wish you best!


aw thank you!


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

i have heard this so many time from flex drivers every time they get to many packages or a it takes longer then 10 minutes from start time to get into the WH... they never quit you know why? cuz they dont have any other source of income same as uber drivers they love complaining but dont want to get a real job.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> lol what do you mean? I take the 2-hour blocks to get routes because that's where the money is.


My bad didn't know you meant prime now not logistics


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Before you leave the warehouse check the map. if i see one green spot way off course. i tell the attendant and they usually unassign that delivery.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> Before you leave the warehouse check the map. if i see one green spot way off course. i tell the attendant and they usually unassign that delivery.


Logistics yes but prime now no. Logistics is generally supposed to be all in the same general area.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Logistics yes but prime now no. Logistics is generally supposed to be all in the same general area.


LOGISTICS?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> LOGISTICS?


Yes packages not groceries


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

lol I'm trying to switch from logistics to prime now to avoid the huge load of packages then I found this topic. Idk but I think those 4 stops works better than the 60ish that they are giving us at logistics.
You made $80+ in a 2-hour block, people are making $72 in a 4-hour block that takes 5 hours with a lot of elbow grease at logistics.


----------

